# hypnotherapy!



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this and just thought I'd share my story with IBS-D and hypnotherapy (so far). I've had IBS for three years, and had 2 sessions with a hypnotherapist a year ago. I found the first session to be very helpful but not so much the second.. and then due to money issues (I am a student so never have much money!) had to stop, but my IBS-D had definitely improved. Recently there's been a local charity set up in my area offering people alternative therapies including hypnotherapy, and one of the first things mentioned on the leaflet was IBS. So today I had my first appointment, and I really feel like I walked out of there happier. I also went home and ate a bag of sweets and didn't get any diarrhea or pain







It's too early to say whether it will help me get closer to beating this thing in the long run, but I feel positive about it, especially given that the previous two sessions helped. So to any of you who are thinking of giving it a go - it really is worth a shot, personally I've found it far more helpful than any peppermint capsules or antispasmodics the doctors prescribed!My main point about this post is just to say that if you've tried it before and didn't think it worked, maybe try a different therapist, as the two I have had have used completely different methods. The one I spoke to today seemed to know a lot about IBS so I was lucky and hope that I can maybe beat this thing. I can't speak for the Ibs audio 100 programme as I'm from the UK and we don't have it here (to my knowledge), but apparently self hypnosis can be useful too. Hope this encourages someone to try hypnotherapy!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Janie and welcome to the boards!Thank you for your encouraging post!It is very true that some therapists are more aware of IBS than others - and there are some that are trained in gut-directed or gut-specific clinical hypnotherapy protocols for IBS.Actually, the IBS Audio Program 100 was developed in England by clinical hypnotherapist Michael Mahoney. He also trains hypnotherapists in his protocol and is the founder of the IBS register of therapists that are trained in either his IBS protocol or others. You might even find your therapist listed there: http://www.ibsregister.com/content/uk_england All hypnosis is basically self-hypnosis as you are always the one in control, no matter if it is done 'by yourself' or with guidance from the therapist.I wish you the best of everything and I hope you are able to beat your IBS. It is so wonderful that you shared your encouragement with others - there IS hope!


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hello Janie and welcome to the boards!Thank you for your encouraging post!It is very true that some therapists are more aware of IBS than others - and there are some that are trained in gut-directed or gut-specific clinical hypnotherapy protocols for IBS.Actually, the IBS Audio Program 100 was developed in England by clinical hypnotherapist Michael Mahoney. He also trains hypnotherapists in his protocol and is the founder of the IBS register of therapists that are trained in either his IBS protocol or others. You might even find your therapist listed there: http://www.ibsregister.com/content/uk_england All hypnosis is basically self-hypnosis as you are always the one in control, no matter if it is done 'by yourself' or with guidance from the therapist.I wish you the best of everything and I hope you are able to beat your IBS. It is so wonderful that you shared your encouragement with others - there IS hope!


Hi Marilyn Oh wow I had no idea we had the IBS Audio Program 100 here. I might have to give that a try too. Thank you for your kind words and I will give an update on whether the hypnotherapy helps me in the long run!


----------

